# How soon do I need to TNR



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

We are in a temporary housing situation, but there is a colony of about 8 here. There is a mom-cat with two kittens following her around. The kittens are probably 10-12 weeks old. Just weaned from mama's nipples for maybe a week.

I have seen one of the others of the colony trying to mount mom-cat, and now one of the babies.

ORDINARILY, I imagine the babies should/could have up to 4-6 months before getting spayed or neutered. But with a horny tom around, I wonder if that should be moved up?

If the kittens are 12-weeks, how soon do I need to get mom-cat done before she starts carrying another litter?

Thanx.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you TNR the male first?


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've gotten to be able to pet mom-cat, as somehow she knows the food started coming out for her and her babies. She will even sit in the chair next to mine while I use my MacBook. I can hope to trap the known male, but think I would have better luck getting the female.

Wednesday is my day off. I'll call the TNR clinic.

Thank you.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mama could already be pregnant again...she can get pregnant while she's nursing (within 48 hours of giving birth, in fact). You'll want to get her done asap. I learned that when I took in a mama and her three-week-old kittens only to find out she was pregnant also. She miscarried on her own (it's really hard on them to be pregnant and nursing at the same time), and I got her spayed as soon as that happened.

Kittens can get pregnant as early as 5-6 months (females) and the males can be "functional" as early as 4-5 months. Thanks for TNR-ing!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Were you able to contact the TNR clinic? Good thoughts! Thanks for caring for them!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

SPAY NEUTER HOTLINE | Animal Defense League of Arizona

try contacting the Animal Defense League of Arizona. They are in the Phoenix area and have a very active TNR program and could probably help you with answers. They have a spay neuter hot line. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Found this for you too. 

 ​

Animal Advocates,


Every spring thousands of homeless kittens come into animal shelters in Maricopa County. Most do not get out alive. Before temperatures rise and cats go into heat,​







the Spay Neuter Hotline is asking people to stop procrastinating, and get companion cats fixed, and also take advantage of ADLA's Trap Neuter Return program to sterilize stray and free-roaming cats in Valley neighborhoods. Few cats are in heat in January, but the number begins to increase in February. By May shelters are inundated with kittens. 


We can beat kitten season if everyone in the community pitches in by sterilizing cats in their neighborhood. Whether people love cats or hate them, Trap Neuter Return (TNR) is the best way to reduce the number of cats. 


*Thanks to the generosity of the Arizona Humane Society and PetSmart Charities, we are offering free surgeries in nine Valley zip codes: 85015, 85017, 85019, 85020, 85021, 85029 and 85051 in Phoenix, and 85301 and 85302 in Glendale.* In other areas, the Spay Neuter Hotline asks for a $25 donation per cat. Those who cannot afford $25 may qualify for financial assistance. 


The Spay Neuter Hotline helped to sterilize more than 15,000 free-roaming cats last year and over 40,000 since March 2009. Sterilize all outdoor cats now, before it’s too late. 


*WHAT YOU CAN DO*


Please join the Spay Neuter Hotline in its campaign. Spread the word to family, neighbors and friends about ADLA's Trap Neuter Return program to help reduce the free-roaming cat population. We can coach novices through the process, and have neighborhoods collaborate on TNR. The Hotline also offers referrals to low-cost spay neuter services for companion animals. Periodically, there are free programs available for those in need of financial assistance. Call 602 265-SPAY (7729), Email [email protected] or visit the Spay Neuter Hotline website.​


----------

